# Rules for Deal Or No Deal Auctions



## Dave Stromberger

HOW IT WORKS
This is an auction. (Bicycle related stuff only please.) Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment.​​Interested buyers will make an offer via reply to the thread. Ex: "I'd give you $250", to which you as the seller will reply "DEAL" or "NO DEAL."​​No more bids should be placed after a deal has been made.  A deal is a deal!​​If you've made a deal, please mark the item as SOLD.​
BID INCREMENTS
Bids must be an increase of at least 10% over the previous bid, or as specified by seller. This will keep the flow going without nonsese such as $1 increments. If the bid is over $1,000, from then on, $100 increments are okay.​
CROSS POSTING
Items made available on theCABE's Deal Or No Deal classified forum cannot be made available anywhere else. This includes any fixed pricing, or other auction style sites. This is to eliminate any possible confusion from arising.​
TWENTY-FOUR HOURS
A potential buyer is only bound to their offer for 24 hours. If a seller accepts the offer after that period, completing the purchase is the discretion of the buyer.​
BACKDOOR DEALS
Directly contacting a seller/buyer to purchase/sell an item posted here is not allowed. This includes messaging to see what offer they will take, We have very little patience for this, repeat offenders will lose access to Deal Or No Deal.​
POST REQUIREMENTS
You must include clear photos of the item from multiple angles. Include shipping and payment requirements as well, e.g. PayPal, Check, Money Order, etc. Any pertinent information regarding the item should be included as well. Do not delete your post after the sale is completed. It should remain intact for future reference. We have very little patience for this, repeat offenders will lose access to Deal Or No Deal.​
POSTING LIMIT
You may post FIVE items per day. This limit will help to encourage the listing of good quality, desirable items. You'll also be able to more easily manage and give the needed attention to all of your listing.​
BUMPING
There is no bumping of the post with DOND. Replies by interested buyers or yourself will not bump the listing. Old listings get pushed further down the list until they are either sold or withdrawn, at which time they'll be archived.​​WITHDRAWING
If you aren't able to reach a satisfying bid within a reasonable amount of time, or if you simply change your mind about selling it, you may withdraw your item as long as you haven't already replied with DEAL. Please mark it WITHDRAWN.  Withdrawing an item to accept a back-door deal via email etc. is not permitted.​


----------



## OldSkipTooth

This is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish

Nice


----------



## CWCMAN

I can see nothing going wrong with this platform.

I like the idea, but I’m pretty sure shady transactions will still take place behind the scenes.
The three hour rule comes to mind opening that door.


----------



## PLERR

Very glad to see that the auction listings will remain intact after the sale. Archived sold listings are what makes eBay the resource that it is when trying to determine fair market value - and what makes sites like Craigslist of little or no worth. This feature will add that same value of resource to this site. Bravo!  👍


----------



## vincev

Whats DOND ?


----------



## ballooney

vincev said:


> Whats DOND ?



Deal Or No Deal


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

TRIPPY !!!!!! 🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

QUESTION IS THIS FOR ONLY BICYCLE RELATED ITEMS ???? OR FOR ALL ITEMS FOR SALE..


----------



## Phattiremike

I like it!


----------



## Hastings

Do buyers have to wait till the offer ahead of them is answered by the seller to make a competing offer?


----------



## onecatahula

Perhaps rules should include emphasis that the person making an offer is OBLIGATED to follow through, and in timely manner, upon accepted offer (to discourage flakeyness and STS, or second-thought-syndrome).

Don’t offer, unless you’re ready to pay !

Perhaps an emphasis that seller is similarly OBLIGATED to follow through, even if a higher offer comes through subsequently, or behind the scenes, or “sorry dude, the dog ate my reflector.”

Honorable behavior is the norm here on the Cabe, but it never hurts to spell it out for those challenged in this regard.


----------



## danfitz1

Train wreck waiting to happen and a platform to generate whining. But, I do look forward to the entertainment value it will bring.


----------



## HEMI426

If an item is already listed in the for sale section here on the cabe should it be withdrawn from there so it can be listed on dond?


----------



## dasberger

HEMI426 said:


> If an item is already listed in the for sale section here on the cabe should it be withdrawn from there so it can be listed on dond?



It appears "anywhere else" would apply to items in for sale section

CROSS POSTING
Items made available on theCABE's Deal Or No Deal classified forum cannot be made available anywhere else. This includes any fixed pricing, or other auction style sites. This is to eliminate any possible confusion from arising.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> QUESTION IS THIS FOR ONLY BICYCLE RELATED ITEMS ???? OR FOR ALL ITEMS FOR SALE..



Bike stuff only.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Dave Stromberger said:


> Bike stuff only.



GOT IT.. THANK YOU


----------



## Kickstand3

I’m excited to see this happen, at least  you have a shot of buying something , on what it’s worth to you. Seems to me that sometimes peeps offer up items at some crazy figures, then move on to other sights to try to sell. A good seller should probably get a good score. That way you just don’t have people on here that have no intentions to sell , but want to know what his item is worth. No body wants to have there chain pulled.


----------



## Kickstand3

Hastings said:


> Do buyers have to wait till the offer ahead of them is answered by the seller to make a competing offer?



i would think you could offer more if you can use it


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Hastings said:


> Do buyers have to wait till the offer ahead of them is answered by the seller to make a competing offer?



No, a bid is a bid... it isn't over 'till the seller says DEAL.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

CWCMAN said:


> I can see nothing going wrong with this platform.
> 
> I like the idea, but I’m pretty sure shady transactions will still take place behind the scenes.
> The three hour rule comes to mind opening that door.



If this happens, parties involved will be banned from DOND or worse. If it becomes a widespread problem, we'll pull the plug on it.  Let's not see this ruined by a few bad actors.


----------



## catfish

I think it's a great idea. I see this used on a lot of Facebook pages.


----------



## HEMI426

Will the same DOND apply to the people who only come to the Cabe for a value or what's it worth when they find a bike or bike part then use this platform just to see what someone is willing to pay. Then not honor the DOND, kinda use it as an appraisal tool. If they list it and keep saying no deal just to see where it stops. By leaving the sold items posted is a good way to see who is actually selling and who is not. I'm going to give it a try soon.


----------



## srfndoc

Can you list an item that no deal was reached via the DOND forum on the normal for sale forum?

Similar to what was mentioned above its likely that some will use the DOND forum to gauge the value of a part before listing it in the normal for sale forum.

It's also possible to have kind of the reverse effect - people see what someone is willing to pay for a particular item and then reach out to offer their similar item for the same price.  Might get more parts out of collections (good thing).


----------



## Kickstand3

HEMI426 said:


> Will the same DOND apply to the people who only come to the Cabe for a value or what's it worth when they find a bike or bike part then use this platform just to see what someone is willing to pay. Then not honor the DOND, kinda use it as an appraisal tool. If they list it and keep saying no deal just to see where it stops. By leaving the sold items posted is a good way to see who is actually selling and who is not. I'm going to give it a try soon.



Yea I believe everyone should start at 90% then go up or down to gage seller’s. That way no one wasted their time


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Wondering about the 3-hours threshold; (might be kind of short for a website up 24 hours per day, seven days per week…).


----------



## HEMI426

DOND can be a really good thing once it gets rolling (THANKS DAVE). If everyone is fair, honest and plays by the rules we should be able to access some good bikes and parts. NO seller, buyer premiums,  no commissions, no 1099s. Just bike people living the dream. No feedback if everyone plays by the rules.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Archie Sturmer said:


> Wondering about the 3-hours threshold; (might be kind of short for a website up 24 hours per day, seven days per week, 52 weeks per year…).



That's just a commitment time limit... a bit arbitrary. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

srfndoc said:


> Can you list an item that no deal was reached via the DOND forum on the normal for sale forum?
> 
> Similar to what was mentioned above its likely that some will use the DOND forum to gauge the value of a part before listing it in the normal for sale forum.
> 
> It's also possible to have kind of the reverse effect - people see what someone is willing to pay for a particular item and then reach out to offer their similar item for the same price.  Might get more parts out of collections (good thing).



Yes, once an item has been up for a while and no deal has been struck, just mark the thread as "withdrawn" then list it in the appropriate classifieds forum. Of course, repeatedly abusing the system to always find the highest bid, then withdraw will lead to suspension from DOND.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

This 'dond' is working for me-love it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

let's see someone put a nice rare pre-war bike up on here... let's see what happens ???   '' DO IT '' '' DO IT '' '' DO IT ''


----------



## dasberger

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> let's see someone put a nice rare pre-war bike up on here... let's see what happens ???   '' DO IT '' '' DO IT '' '' DO IT ''



Says the guy with the 40' container of bikes 🤣🤣🤣

Edit:  Really, really nice rare bikes!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

dasberger said:


> Says the guy with the 40' container of bikes 🤣🤣🤣



HAY!! YOU KNOW HOW IT WORK'S.  I GOT TO TRY RIGHT..


----------



## Boris

"Deal or No Deal" is a lively little new go-to forum for me. Thanks for this CABE shot in the arm!


----------



## PLERR

Boris said:


> "Deal or No Deal" is a lively little new go-to forum for me. Thanks for this CABE shot in the arm!



So it was your CABE booster?


----------



## Boris

PLERR said:


> So it was your CABE booster?



Actually, YES!


----------



## Kickstand3

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> let's see someone put a nice rare pre-war bike up on here... let's see what happens ???   '' DO IT '' '' DO IT '' '' DO IT ''



You never know someone might like it more than you


----------



## charnleybob

I like the idea.
Will put a bike and parts up.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Best news ever!!  "Just when I thought I was out ....they pull me back in"


----------



## bikejunk

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> let's see someone put a nice rare pre-war bike up on here... let's see what happens ???   '' DO IT '' '' DO IT '' '' DO IT ''



You go first but you have to be willing to ship-- Merry Christmas


----------



## bikewhorder

I love this concept and its a great way to sell your most desirable parts without wondering if you got top dollar for them. The only thing that I find less than ideal about this is the way puts your business out on display for all to see. It would be cool if there were some way to bid though your account but not where anyone with an internet connection can see it.


----------



## GTs58

Is there a way to ignore all these postings on the New Post page but still access the section when so desired without having to activate and deactivate the Ignore feature? I don't care to see all the bidding every 5 minutes on each item flooding the new posting page.


----------



## CWCMAN

So to be clear, the opening bid is set by the buyer  ?

I see a recently posted item that listed an opening bid of $1, and is controlling the biding increments. Is this valid or an option? I see no mention of that in the rules.

I just  want to make sure that the rules are being followed by all, and there not being tweaked for your advantage.

Further explanation or rule clarification is needed.


----------



## rustjunkie

CWCMAN said:


> So to be clear, the opening bid is set by the buyer  ?
> 
> I see a recently posted item that listed an opening bid of $1. Is this valid or an option? I see no mention of that in the rules.
> 
> I just  want to make sure that the rules are being followed by all, and there not being tweaked for your advantage.




dond is essentially live auction, setting an opening bid can indicate an opinion of value, generate bids for an item of unknown value, or be used to create a floor to start the bidding at a "reasonable" level for an item with a known value range.

imo it's not a problem for the seller to set one if they so choose...?

i'm hoping i was wrong on this one 😄









						Sold - DOND Mossberg A-1 Adjustable Wrench for toc tool pouch | Archive (sold)
					

$1 opening bid minimum 25c increments no reserve last bid at noon PST 12/26 gets it 5". jaws show a bit of wear. tested 😉 $5 shipping with tracking & insurance. no extra charge for paypal.




					thecabe.com


----------



## CWCMAN

Then the rules need to be adjusted to clearly indicate that.

I originally listed three items, two were removed because it’s a “ one listing per day” trust me, I can manage my adds if I list three per day or three in three days, makes no difference, but because the rule was not followed, my additional adds were removed.

Seems petty, but rules are rules right ?


----------



## Krakatoa

Are the Sold DONDS going to be swept into the sold archive as well? I can see it becoming pages in length that you'll need to scroll through to see everything that's both active and inactive. Odds are a only a fraction of the posted items will sell. Thinking about the shelf life of an auction maybe also have six day bump?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

The permitted, but not required, optional practice of setting an opening bid may be a good idea, but could have issues.
On some auction sites, when a minimum bid is placed, the seller is expected to sell the item at the highest-placed bid, whatever that might be.
The DoND forum appears to be more of a “_make an offer_” with the seller accepting or rejecting any offers, for any reason, and the seller does not have to give an explanation.


----------



## CWCMAN

I think Krakatoa has a good suggestion of moving the DOND sold adds with the other sold thread, or perhaps create a special DOND sold thread.

I can see the DOND becoming cluttered with pages of active and sold adds.


----------



## nick tures

can you bump on dond  ?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

nick tures said:


> can you bump on dond  ?



No. 
It’s in the rules, under bumping; (so 1970’s).

One might use the “watch” feature.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Leave it as it is, it works great. Just ask people to stop commenting in the add, either bid or shut up please!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Krakatoa said:


> Are the Sold DONDS going to be swept into the sold archive as well? I can see it becoming pages in length that you'll need to scroll through to see everything that's both active and inactive. Odds are a only a fraction of the posted items will sell. Thinking about the shelf life of an auction maybe also have six day bump?



I set it up to now have the SOLD threads moved to the archive.


----------



## rustjunkie

bump


----------



## Kickstand3

How long can you keep a item up till you have to withdraw ?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Kickstand3 said:


> How long can you keep a item up till you have to withdraw ?



No rule on that.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Dave Stromberger said:


> No rule on that.



How do you withdraw items?  I see a sold tab at the top but not a withdraw tab.


----------



## dasberger

New Mexico Brant said:


> How do you withdraw items?  I see a sold tab at the top but not a withdraw tab.



@Dave Stromberger Looks like I'm not the only one...  Also, should unsold items in DOND drop after a certain time?  Seems if no deal was made after a week it ain't gonna happen.  Less to wade through. 

Just a thought


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Some of the items have a "withdrawn" banner.  It seems something has changed in the past week with that feature??


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yes I was wondering the same , I wanted to withdraw an item but only had a tab for Sold


----------



## Dave Stromberger

You can chose Withdrawn the same way you do in the other classifieds forums, through the "edit thread" option.



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-i-find-the-reduced-sold-withdraw-sale-pending-options-on-my-tablet.201344/


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Dave Stromberger said:


> You can chose Withdrawn the same way you do in the other classifieds forums, through the "edit thread" option.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-i-find-the-reduced-sold-withdraw-sale-pending-options-on-my-tablet.201344/



This morning the edit function was not available when using my Airbook.


----------



## bikebozo

Add is arithmetic-ad is a representation of something for sale


----------



## dasberger

Dave Stromberger said:


> You can chose Withdrawn the same way you do in the other classifieds forums, through the "edit thread" option.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-i-find-the-reduced-sold-withdraw-sale-pending-options-on-my-tablet.201344/



@New Mexico Brant I messaged DS the other day as I don't have an edit function or "  "  anywhere on DOND my listings.  Odd some people do and some don't


----------



## New Mexico Brant

dasberger said:


> @New Mexico Brant I messaged DS the other day as I don't have an edit function or "  "  anywhere on DOND my listings.  Odd some people do and some don't



May it is a browser issue?   Are you also on a MAC?


----------



## dasberger

New Mexico Brant said:


> May it is a browser issue?   Are you also on a MAC?



Since 2001...  when you mentioned airbook that was my first thought.  Although, I don't see how that would eliminate the tab or function especially since the sold, lock thread etc are there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

dasberger said:


> Since 2001...  when you mentioned airbook that was my first thought.  Although, I don't see how that would eliminate the tab or function especially since the sold, lock thread etc are there.



Yeah, it is strange.  I wonder if you lose the ability to edit if you lock the thread.


----------



## dasberger

I guess DS will look into it further as it's not an isolated case.  I have the ability to edit and mark withdrawn etc on regular for sale posts just not DOND. 

Anyone else having the same issues?


----------



## rustjunkie

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yeah, it is strange.  I wonder if you lose the ability to edit if you lock the thread.




wouldya try it?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yeah, it is strange.  I wonder if you lose the ability to edit if you lock the thread.



This may be it! Try unlocking the thread first.


----------



## catfish

Deal!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

rustjunkie said:


> wouldya try it?



I’m doing the long push back today from Missouri.  Can maybe try later tonight.


----------



## catfish

No Deal


----------



## dasberger

No dice...  My threads were unlocked.  Just see "lock thread" "sold" "unwatch" tabs


----------



## HEMI426

I still haven't figured out how to withdraw the item so I just posted (WITHDRAWN) in the thread.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

dasberger said:


> No dice...  My threads were unlocked.  Just see "lock thread" "sold" "unwatch" tabs



So next to "unwatch" there is no "..."?


----------



## saladshooter

Wasn't there for my DOND either


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Those of you that can't see the "..." menu to access "edit thread", is this also the case for the other classifieds, such as Parts, complete bikes, etc?


----------



## dasberger

Dave Stromberger said:


> So next to "unwatch" there is no "..."?



Nope... Nada


----------



## dasberger

No just on my DOND listings


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Ok I just changed a couple things, try it now.


----------



## dasberger

👍  That did it


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Ground Control---All systems go!  
Thank you Dave and Scott A. for all your help and everything you do to make the CABE awesome.


----------



## TWDay

Very well laid out. As an auctioneer, I see it as good form for the site.


----------



## catfish

How about no hijacking threads.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Made a minor revision to the rules.  After the seller has ended the auction with a reply of DEAL, there are to be no more bids after that. A deal is a deal!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Remember, one DOND listing per day. Thanks!


----------



## Lamont

I want to take a moment to express Congrats to all that have taken interest in DOND and those that have followed the clarifications , shown interest, but most especially to those that have taken the Leap , given it a try, either as buyer or seller.

Especially happy to see the completed transactions!


DOND has great potential and is valuable to all serious sellers and buyers and all cabe members who:

may someday find more urgency to sell,
honestly don't quite know what their item is worth,
just want to "get it done"
are actively engaged in buying and selling / equipped to efficiently resell for profit

Like any market we all benefit from the participation of a diverse set of buyers and sellers.


No doubt , with continued growth in participation, DOND can evolve to be very powerful.

 My hope is that carefully considered , specific thoughtful /practical suggestions for making DOND work best for all will be part of an evolution that provides continued growth in traffic/participation / completed sales  on DOND.   Obviously and clarifications modifications could only be successful with careful consideration and when informed by experience.  and only after the existing rules are well understood by a critical mass of cabers.

 There is great potential here, with participation , Dond will be increasingly a powerful  venue to achieve Caber buyer and seller goals.


Lets all pay special attention to the offerings here and results.


----------



## IngoMike

New Rule?......No reply from the seller after 24 hours even though the seller is on site checking other threads = no deal!?
I do not like waiting in lines and I do not like waiting days to see if I am the high bidder......let's make a deal!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

I believe that the rules indicate an arbitrary 3-hours (versus 24); after 3, the offeror is no longer compelled to honor his past offer.


Dave Stromberger said:


> That's just a commitment time limit... a bit arbitrary. We'll see how it goes.



Other sites may require the maker of an offer or counteroffer to stipulate the time period for which the offer will be good-for, (e.g., 24 or 48 hours).


----------



## mickeyc

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> QUESTION IS THIS FOR ONLY BICYCLE RELATED ITEMS ???? OR FOR ALL ITEMS FOR SALE..



First line of the first post..."bike stuff only please"...


----------



## New Mexico Brant

IngoMike said:


> New Rule?......No reply from the seller after 24 hours even though the seller is on site checking other threads = no deal!?
> I do not like waiting in lines and I do not like waiting days to see if I am the high bidder......let's make a deal!



This rule already exists but it is 3 hours instead of 24 hours.  After 3 hours it is assumed no deal and the buyer can walk.  3 hours is a little problematic with time differences and late night offers.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

New Mexico Brant said:


> This rule already exists but it is 3 hours instead of 24 hours.  After 3 hours it is assumed no deal and the buyer can walk.  3 hours is a little problematic with time differences and late night offers.



Good point.  What do you suggest?  24 seems long to me.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I personally think the 3 hour rule is fine.  There could be a slight amendment stating that any offers made after a certain evening evening cut off point extend the 3 hour rule until 9AM the following morning?
I have witnessed one item in which the seller was on the East Coast, a California bidder put in an offer after 10 EST; the same bidder then made two more posts asking why isn't the seller responding.  It seemed the bidder was likely "on the turps" and lacked the brain power to consider many of us go to sleep and are hours ahead of their beloved state.
What Mike @IngoMike is addressing is very different.  When a bidder makes an offer and it is just ignored (as Mike said, the seller was on the forum several times but never stated deal or no deal), in my opinion that is completely rude on the behalf of the seller.  Maybe that seller understood after the 3 hours the bid times out so they chose not to respond.  Out of respect to the bidder I think it good decorum to always respond.  The exception to this would be for bidders who are making stupid-ass bids just to provoke the seller or the Keystone State bidder who repeatedly (on different items) keeps placing bids lower than already submitted bids.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

3 hours response time is a little difficult, even though most here are in North America.  Bedtimes and work schedules vary.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

How do I mark a listing as withdrawn?  I'm just not seeing a button.  Apologies for a clueless question...


----------



## STRADALITE

I think that the first offer should be a reasonable offer rather one just to get the ball rolling. This isn’t eBay. 
If I list a complete ND 2 speed setup a $75 offer is a waste of time to even reply to.


----------



## locomotion

@Dave Stromberger 
What can we do about a buyer when the buyer makes an offer, deal is accepted, terms are all very clear (shipping cost, method of payment, ect) and then buyer backs out of it's offer the next day.

There should be a way to rate buyers on these deals. Way too many non paying buyers!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

locomotion said:


> @Dave Stromberger
> What can we do about a buyer when the buyer makes an offer, deal is accepted, terms are all very clear (shipping cost, method of payment, ect) and then buyer backs out of it's offer the next day.
> 
> There should be a way to rate buyers on these deals. Way too many non paying buyers!



Sending you a private message.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Hummmm.......3 hours is too short and 24 hours too long. A seller lists an item in the morning and takes off for work-not having access to a computer till they get home that evening. A buyer throws a hopeful bid on an item and heads off to work-no access to a computer till they get home. In most cases a 12 hour 'window' would fit just right. And all this can be up to the seller's discretion. We can have tight rules/tightly enforced or loose rules/loosely enforced......discretion here....tight rules/loosely enforced!


----------



## Freqman1

Given four or more time zones I don't think you'll find an ideal timeframe and it seems the three hours is working ok. A little common sense is required for instance if your on the west coast and make an offer at 10 pm for an item on the east coast (1 am EST) then expecting an answer in 3 hrs is probably not realistic. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger

mr.cycleplane said:


> Hummmm.......3 hours is too short and 24 hours too long. A seller lists an item in the morning and takes off for work-not having access to a computer till they get home that evening. A buyer throws a hopeful bid on an item and heads off to work-no access to a computer till they get home. In most cases a 12 hour 'window' would fit just right. And all this can be up to the seller's discretion. We can have tight rules/tightly enforced or loose rules/loosely enforced......discretion here....tight rules/loosely enforced!



Good point.  I've decided to just change it to 24hr.  That's plenty long enough for someone to respond back, but not so long that a bidder is left wondering what's going on.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Dave Stromberger said:


> Good point.  I've decided to just change it to 24hr.  That's plenty long enough for someone to respond back, but not so long that a bidder is left wondering what's going on.



Good idea, and if a seller (dealer?) intends to take a weekend off, maybe they could just make a note of it— but that would still not bump the DoND thread to the top.


----------



## Lamont

Geez ,  this Dond format is great !

came here at 11am to make a sale , done by 1p !


Heck , finished in time to get to the post office before they lock up 😃😃


----------



## Lamont

Got paid already ....

Before I head to the post office....

just want to repeat my thanks above folks who are paying attention to this format , and bearing getting used to it  / evolution that comes with doing something new .


In the spirit of offering food for thought ,  below are some opinions that I came to believe in once upon a time when I had some experience studying and regularly participating in auctions in the non bicycle world.

for what they are worth   ..... opinions that may or may not have some relevance :



Principles I found that tend to promote best results for selling by Auction :

- skin in the game : -sellers who are willing to give concession for liquidity / price discovery and getting transaction completed .  - Reliable counterparties ( buyers and sellers can be trusted to honor terms of sale follow thru and have a stake in keeping their reputation for credibility: ie good faith actors ) - buyers that commit time to focus because it ends up being beneficial 

- predictability / regularity ( when there is a known advertised regular day or hour to channel new offerings, more buyers will show up ) 
( for example : this could take the form of a side bar / previewed pane ) 

- time bound : finding a balance between getting long enough participants to see the offering and 
Short enough to  maintain focus and get transaction done.  ( considering time zones and real life practicality :  some participate situations related available to time to respond / time to be focused on the auction may be better suited for standard classified format )

-critical mass : speculators and profiteers, even pick off artists if they have money to spend and follow rules ,  are a plus, not a minus. Any reasonable ( emphasis on  reasonable ) is better than none.  
   Scarce products that are in demand are a plus , as are high velocity items .  diversity of participate types / profiles boosts effectiveness for all 

- visibility :  Pre announce / spot light what’s coming up  and when : commit to a time frame , even if that means conditions may be more or less favorable :  over time, on average commitment to a time frame enhances price result for repeat sellers....  this can be an advance notice of a future date that auction will go live , or it can be a seller that puts something in the auction venue every week if the year , and sells more overall , even if there are some auctions that go poorly , on average the ones that go well more than compensate , because participants pay attention to his/ her offerings


Maybe some of the themes above might be useful to shape how Dond continues to develop.

For now , I’m just thrilled I got a good price quickly with a trusted member of the cabe!


----------



## Boris

Moved question to "Forum Issues", but thanks for your thoughts below Lamont.


----------



## Lamont

Boris,  I dont think that's an overthink ,

Maybe something like: 
all bids are expressed in before shipping terms

   ie : _" Ill pay $125 + "_

and all bids accepted are accepted with a recap read back of the total.

  ie  " _Deal .  you owe it.   $125 plus the $ 32 shipping = $ 157 total_ " 



absent a convention /or even with ,  good practice/never hurts  to type a few more characters and  specify /spell it out /read it back 


as an aside 
 a convention of bidding in preshipping terms and accepting with total with shipping spelled out  
seems  easy to follow / less room for math errors .... and   has the benefit to potentially  provide some future flexibility around shipping terms :

lets say if at some point, say a seller wanted to make shipping "$X or actual whichever is less "  
instead of fixed dollar amount  (presuming this became allowed /not currently)  in some cases the difference between  shipping coast to coast vs  500 - 750  miles is very substantial ,  or if turns out its a local pickup bidder is bidding with everyone else might be  easier to follow


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Thank's for your suggestions @Lamont. I've added a required "Shipping" field to the form, hopefully that'll be enough to solve the problem.


----------



## Boris

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thank's for your suggestions @Lamont. I've added a required "Shipping" field to the form, hopefully that'll be enough to solve the problem.



That's what I get for moving my comment to the "Forum Issues". Good move. Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday

One other thing to mention, although it should go without saying.
If a seller decides to accept a bid after the timeout period ends, please private message the bidder, that if he is still interested in the item, that his last bid would be accepted.
Most bidders are going to move on to greener pastures once the auction has dried up, and may never go back to see if that item was ever sold or not.
Just saying.
A little common courtesy goes a long way to making a deal, a good deal.


----------



## Lamont

Boris said:


> That's what I get for moving my comment to the "Forum Issues". Good move. Thanks!



nothing new and useful ever got wings without guys like Boris contributing to making it better

( I got a1980 shimano disc brake system to prove it.)


----------



## Boris

I notice that a required field for shipping has been added, which is nice. Thank you. But still, how does the potential buyer know for certain that they are only bidding on the item itself and that shipping costs will be added to the accepted bid. Possibly a disclaimer in that shipping field stating these terms?

Don't worry I'm not going to move this post too.😉


----------



## Dave Stromberger

UPDATE!  You may now post up to FIVE listings per day!


----------



## HEMI426

Now this should be fun. Would each item be in its own thread to avoid bidding confusion?


----------



## catfish

People should not make comments on items. Just like in the for sale section. 

Also, Should not be able to lock a thread until after a deal is made. How can people see the bids????


----------



## Nashman

*Posted Rule: "TWENTY-FOUR HOURS.  A potential buyer is only bound to their offer for 24 hours. If a seller accepts the offer after that period, completing the purchase is the discretion of the buyer." OK, I get that.
*
How about if a seller says "DEAL" within 24 hours ( unless a seller is off the grid that should be easy?) and sends a PM to the accepted bid/ bidder/buyer, and the bidder/buyer doesn't respond within 24 hours ( unless they are off the grid that should be equally easy?) Is it the sellers discretion to cancel the deal, remove the "Sold"/and or re-list?

If certain Cabers are guilty of not completing their commitment to follow through with their offer/accepted bid, what are the consequences? I think both seller and buyer need to be held accountable with repercussions if they don't follow the guidelines. It's not a game. I mean there are exceptions that a buyer/seller can work out, IF they communicate in a PM, but slow or non paying bidders ( or "wonky" sellers) should not be tolerated.


----------



## locomotion

@Dave Stromberger
would it be possible to add a "my threads" at the top of the list, like in the other classified forums, so that we can find our listings easier?
i find it pretty useful and with the increase popularity of the dond, it could also be useful here
thanks


----------



## Dave Stromberger

locomotion said:


> @Dave Stromberger
> would it be possible to add a "my threads" at the top of the list, like in the other classified forums, so that we can find our listings easier?
> i find it pretty useful and with the increase popularity of the dond, it could also be useful here
> thanks



Done.


----------



## Nashman

Dave Stromberger said:


> Done.



Like many things computerwise, I'm not sure how to look at this. It's an age thing. I tried clicking on my Nashman avatar to see latest posts, then went to DOND, nada..... and am curious as to where I would accomplish this viewing of my DOND without scrolling all the postings. I think that's what locomotion asked for? Thanks in advance.

Well I have your attention, is there an easy way ( or not easy?)to transfer my "stale" DOND( do you have to post withdrawn?) postings direct to outright sales of parts? I figure after a week to 10 days, the chance of getting bids/a sale is slim to none so would try a fixed price approach. Overall, I'm happy with both venues and have had some success. Thanks.


----------



## CWCMAN

…..


----------



## Krakatoa

Wondering what happens to Withdrawn DOND items? Are they archived, deleted or just stay put? An option to just outright delete a non-performing DOND would be useful I think.


----------



## RJWess

Sorry if this has already been discussed. Is DOND only for bike related items?


----------



## Freqman1

RJWess said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed. Is DOND only for bike related items?



Yep!


----------



## RJWess

Would it be possible to do something similar as DOND in Sell-Trade: Everything Else?


----------



## CWCMAN

….


----------



## tech549

ok now that the DOND has been active for awhile ,i have noticed that for high end hard to get parts this format works great.
but for the average day common part this format is just a dragged out waste of time.please i am not trying to insult anybody or 
being negative ,just my observation.example: a member lists a front springer fork ,you bid on it ,$100 no other bidders,takes 24hrs 
to get an answer of ND,you bid $200 wait 24hrs  to get an answer ND,IF said member has a price he has in mind for it why wouldnt it be listed in the for sale section.as most members here have a very good idea of what the part is worth anyway.
any other thoughts on this ? how about a reserve price added?there was a bike that sold on here last week that had a reserve 
price on it ,and that worked out well!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Regarding the reserve price, (or perhaps an estimated or expected price range), there was neither a requirement nor a suggestion in the rules about that.


GTs58 said:


> I see nothing in the rules about having or not having a starting price.



A reserve might infer an automatic response of “no deal” yet estimates and expectations can sometimes be wrong.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

Dave Stromberger said:


> HOW IT WORKS
> This is an auction. Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment.​​Interested buyers will make an offer via reply to the thread. Ex: "I'd give you $250", to which you as the seller will reply "DEAL" or "NO DEAL."​​No more bids should be placed after a deal has been made.  A deal is a deal!​​If you've made a deal, please mark the item as SOLD.​
> CROSS POSTING
> Items made available on theCABE's Deal Or No Deal classified forum cannot be made available anywhere else. This includes any fixed pricing, or other auction style sites. This is to eliminate any possible confusion from arising.​
> TWENTY-FOUR HOURS
> A potential buyer is only bound to their offer for 24 hours. If a seller accepts the offer after that period, completing the purchase is the discretion of the buyer.​
> BACKDOOR DEALS
> Directly contacting a seller/buyer to purchase/sell an item posted here is not allowed. This includes messaging to see what offer they will take, We have very little patience for this, repeat offenders will lose access to Deal Or No Deal.​
> POST REQUIREMENTS
> You must include clear photos of the item from multiple angles. Include shipping and payment information as well. Any pertinent information regarding the item should be included as well. Do not delete your post after the sale is completed. It should remain intact for future reference. We have very little patience for this, repeat offenders will lose access to Deal Or No Deal.​
> POSTING LIMIT
> You may post FIVE items per day. This limit will help to encourage the listing of good quality, desirable items. You'll also be able to more easily manage and give the needed attention to all of your listing.​
> BUMPING
> There is no bumping of the post with DOND. Replies by interested buyers or yourself will not bump the listing. Old listings get pushed further down the list until they are either sold or withdrawn, at which time they'll be archived.​


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

tech549 said:


> ok now that the DOND has been active for awhile ,i have noticed that for high end hard to get parts this format works great.
> but for the average day common part this format is just a dragged out waste of time.please i am not trying to insult anybody or
> being negative ,just my observation.example: a member lists a front springer fork ,you bid on it ,$100 no other bidders,takes 24hrs
> to get an answer of ND,you bid $200 wait 24hrs  to get an answer ND,IF said member has a price he has in mind for it why wouldnt it be listed in the for sale section.as most members here have a very good idea of what the part is worth anyway.
> any other thoughts on this ? how about a reserve price added?there was a bike that sold on here last week that had a reserve
> price on it ,and that worked out well!



How do I withdraw an item?


----------



## SirMike1983

tech549 said:


> ok now that the DOND has been active for awhile ,i have noticed that for high end hard to get parts this format works great.
> but for the average day common part this format is just a dragged out waste of time.please i am not trying to insult anybody or
> being negative ,just my observation.example: a member lists a front springer fork ,you bid on it ,$100 no other bidders,takes 24hrs
> to get an answer of ND,you bid $200 wait 24hrs  to get an answer ND,IF said member has a price he has in mind for it why wouldnt it be listed in the for sale section.as most members here have a very good idea of what the part is worth anyway.
> any other thoughts on this ? how about a reserve price added?there was a bike that sold on here last week that had a reserve
> price on it ,and that worked out well!




The format is a fishing expedition for pie-in-the-sky type sales. On the very rare, very high-end stuff, it works somewhat better. But on many items, exactly what you describe happens, and the buyer is bidding against himself - never a good thing if you're trying to buy. 

One of the advantages of the CABE over eBay was that the seller listed an item and set a price. It was a no nonsense thing, for the most part. But this new format lends itself to all kinds of games: non-responsive sellers, bids by back channel PM no one sees, and even someone trying to throw in a higher bid after someone had struck a "Deal" to usurp the deal. This is getting too far away from the no nonsense ethic of CABE sales.

And if you're a buyer and getting a "ND" every 24 hours... you're left trying to guess.






I'd say dump Deal or No Deal, but that's not going to happen. If not, then perhaps a minimum floor for items in Deal or No Deal - say, $250 as a mandatory minimum reserve so it ends up being the domain of high end auctions and the normal stuff is back in the standard sales area.

My two pennies at least...


----------



## New Mexico Brant

It is also the “Wild West” regarding scant descriptions.  A handful of posts have been repop items without being properly described.  Such bad behavior seems to occur less often in the old sales thread.  I purchased two pairs of grips: one “pair” had a single old grip and one repop, the other pair were obvious first-gen repops “in the hand.”  The photos did not easily reveal these issues and the seller did not call it out.  Did he know?  Well, two weeks later the seller bought an exact-type period  pair off DOND, to me this speaks volumes…


----------



## danfitz1

*BUMP*

Train wreck waiting to happen and a platform to generate whining. But, I do look forward to the entertainment value it will bring.


----------



## Krakatoa

I definitely think the DOND has some merits. I agree with what's been said about it working well for higher-end items and not so well for lesser items which I think are better served in the regular classifieds. Obviously the seller needs to stay on top of responding to offers. I'm still wondering what happens with withdrawn items. They seem to be stuck in a Bermuda Triangle like area. It would be a nice option to be able to just vaporize your unsuccessful DONDs. You could also have an archive for Withdrawns from both DOND and the regular classifieds combined like the Sold archive. It could be left unlocked so inquiries could be made or unsuccessful DONDs and classifieds resurrected.


----------



## UncleFester

Brilliant!


----------



## mrg

Don't know if I missed it here but is there a bumping option?


----------



## Notagamerguy

What happens If a bidder does not pay? Is there any consequence for that?


----------



## CWCMAN

I'm starting to notice lots of offers accepted on DOND but the seller does not mark it as pending or sold, so the item is just cluttering up the DOND section along with the withdrawn items.


----------



## CWCMAN

Dave Stromberger said:


> BUMPING
> There is no bumping of the post with DOND. Replies by interested buyers or yourself will not bump the listing. Old listings get pushed further down the list until they are either sold or withdrawn, at which time they'll be archived.






mrg said:


> Don't know if I missed it here but is there a bumping option?


----------



## prburns

Notagamerguy said:


> What happens If a bidder does not pay? Is there any consequence for that?



Yes, what does happen when a buyer doesn't follow through on an accepted bid?  Is that supposed to be reported to someone?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

prburns said:


> Yes, what does happen when a buyer doesn't follow through on an accepted bid?  Is that supposed to be reported to someone?



Yes, report it to one of the Mods or to @Dave Stromberger
Non-payers should be suspended or kicked off.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

BUMP

For DOND to work well, we all need to play by the rules. Please read them through carefully and remember.  Thanks!









						Rules for Deal Or No Deal Auctions | Deal Or No Deal
					

HOW IT WORKS This is an auction. Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment.  Interested buyers will make an...




					thecabe.com


----------



## biker

Recently saw on a DOND sale someone pull back or retract their offer. Is this allowed?


----------



## CWCMAN

I would say yes. As long as you pulled your offer before it’s accepted. No harm, no foul in my book.


----------



## saladshooter

Pretty clear you can't within 24 hrs.

TWENTY-FOUR HOURS
A potential buyer is only bound to their offer for 24 hours. With


----------



## Archie Sturmer

nick tures said:


> can you bump on dond  ?



Yes and No. 
OP bumping does appear to work in the “New Posts” (forum?); but not in the DoND forum.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dave Stromberger said:


> HOW IT WORKS
> This is an auction. Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment.​​Interested buyers will make an offer via reply to the thread. Ex: "I'd give you $250", to which you as the seller will reply "DEAL" or "NO DEAL."​​No more bids should be placed after a deal has been made.  A deal is a deal!​​If you've made a deal, please mark the item as SOLD.​
> CROSS POSTING
> Items made available on theCABE's Deal Or No Deal classified forum cannot be made available anywhere else. This includes any fixed pricing, or other auction style sites. This is to eliminate any possible confusion from arising.​
> TWENTY-FOUR HOURS
> A potential buyer is only bound to their offer for 24 hours. If a seller accepts the offer after that period, completing the purchase is the discretion of the buyer.​
> BACKDOOR DEALS
> Directly contacting a seller/buyer to purchase/sell an item posted here is not allowed. This includes messaging to see what offer they will take, We have very little patience for this, repeat offenders will lose access to Deal Or No Deal.​
> POST REQUIREMENTS
> You must include clear photos of the item from multiple angles. Include shipping and payment information as well. Any pertinent information regarding the item should be included as well. Do not delete your post after the sale is completed. It should remain intact for future reference. We have very little patience for this, repeat offenders will lose access to Deal Or No Deal.​
> POSTING LIMIT
> You may post FIVE items per day. This limit will help to encourage the listing of good quality, desirable items. You'll also be able to more easily manage and give the needed attention to all of your listing.​
> BUMPING
> There is no bumping of the post with DOND. Replies by interested buyers or yourself will not bump the listing. Old listings get pushed further down the list until they are either sold or withdrawn, at which time they'll be archived.​




So let me ask this question since I had this happen to me recently in the DOND forum.

What about sellers contacting buyers via PM's when the higher bid falls through? I had a seller contact me via PM stating they would accept my offer of $1000 shipped for a bike. Then I was told to contact a 3rd party who tried to extort more money from me for shipping the bike!


----------



## Freqman1

Xlobsterman said:


> So let me ask this question since I had this happen to me recently in the DOND forum.
> 
> What about sellers contacting buyers via PM's when the higher bid falls through? I had a seller contact me via PM stating they would accept my offer of $1000 shipped for a bike. Then I was told to contact a 3rd party who tried to extort more money from me for shipping the bike!



Sounds like a seller that needs to be banned!


----------



## ABC Services

How about winning bidders that don't follow through with payment, any recourse to prevent happening to someone else?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Xlobsterman said:


> So let me ask this question since I had this happen to me recently in the DOND forum.
> 
> What about sellers contacting buyers via PM's when the higher bid falls through? I had a seller contact me via PM stating they would accept my offer of $1000 shipped for a bike. Then I was told to contact a 3rd party who tried to extort more money from me for shipping the bike!





ABC Services said:


> How about winning bidders that don't follow through with payment, any recourse to prevent happening to someone else?



Post up the names of these bad apples!  Public humiliation will hold them accountable.


----------



## catfish

ABC Services said:


> How about winning bidders that don't follow through with payment, any recourse to prevent happening to someone else?



That's always been a problem. In the regular for sale section too.


----------



## Xlobsterman

New Mexico Brant said:


> Post up the names of these bad apples!  Public humiliation will hold them accountable.




I did make a post about it in the original DOND post selling the bike, but it got deleted for some reason?????


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Xlobsterman said:


> I did make a post about it in the original DOND post selling the bike, but it got deleted for some reason?????



Was it for a bicycle in a box?


----------



## SirMike1983

The rules should require the person doing the listing to be the rightful owner of the item, or an employee/manager of the business if a business is listing something.

In fact, one of the recent scam formats is that someone will contact you about an item for sale, or list an item, then tell you to contact their "friend" at another number or email, which in turn is where they try to take your money and run. Often Zelle, wire transfer, or other electronic means are used for transferring the money in those schemes.


----------



## Xlobsterman

New Mexico Brant said:


> Was it for a bicycle in a box?




It was this post here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/last-nos-bike-from-our-friends-shop-schwinn.209582/


----------



## Xlobsterman

SirMike1983 said:


> The rules should require the person doing the listing to be the rightful owner of the item, or an employee/manager of the business if a business is listing something.
> 
> In fact, one of the recent scam formats is that someone will contact you about an item for sale, or list an item, then tell you to contact their "friend" at another number or email, which in turn is where they try to take your money and run. Often Zelle, wire transfer, or other electronic means are used for transferring the money in those schemes.




Yes, I agree 100%, that is the way it should be!

I was sent a PM from the high bidder in this deal, he had backed out the deal because of a prior deal that went bad with the same seller.......!


----------



## HEMI426

A good honest reputation when buying or selling goes a long way. But when buying or selling to the unknown web-ster you have to be careful. If there was a way to rank the buyer, seller thru a Cabe credit rating. The Moderators would have to figure that out. It would make deals alot easier on the mind. We already have enough to worry about.


----------



## Xlobsterman

HEMI426 said:


> A good honest reputation when buying or selling goes a long way. But when buying or selling to the unknown web-ster you have to be careful. If there was a way to rank the buyer, seller thru a Cabe credit rating. The Moderators would have to figure that out. It would make deals alot easier on the mind. We already have enough to worry about.




YEP, I really didn't like that he told me to contact someone else named Mike via phone to work out the deal. I always like to document the transaction via PM or email. I prefer to buy using Ebay because of the buyer protection. I don't mind paying a bit more using the Ebay format, but the buyer protection is well worth it, and I have had to use it one more than on occasion when the bike arrived damaged because of POOR PACKING by the seller, or certain things were not disclosed in the original listing by the seller!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I made a post about this in the thread for the sale of the bike, and it was deleted shortly after it was posted????

So the moderators have not replied to this thread either approving, or condoning the actions of the sellers????

So what are we to think?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Seems like overall, for the item price plus shipping, as well as packing method, was not agreed to by both parties; i.e., a “no deal”.


----------



## SirMike1983

I think the issue being raised is that a member here was advertising a sale, initially said "no deal" and was going to sell to someone else, but then that fell through and the member changed it to "deal" as to the second-in-line offer. But it turned out the member selling the item wasn't the actual owner of it, and he pointed the would-be buyer off to a friend who was the actual seller,  said friend then trying to alter the terms. I can see a buyer being mad because suddenly he's dealing with a different person who has apparently different terms. I think the remedy is that if you're going to sell an item here, you should be the owner of the item.


----------



## phantom

CROSS POSTING
Items made available on theCABE's Deal Or No Deal classified forum cannot be made available anywhere else. This includes any fixed pricing, or other auction style sites. This is to eliminate any possible confusion from arising.

I understand this rule. I also understand someone saying a seller could use DOND and a fishing expedition. My question is: If there are no offers accepted in a reasonable time and the item is withdrawn, is there a problem with then going to another auction site?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

New DOND rule:   Bids must be at least increments of 10%, or as specified by seller.


----------



## ninolecoast

I see this as a knee jerk reaction. I get it on the 1 buck higher bids. Or as others have said CS bids.
Sliding scale seems more appropriate. 
100 buck item +10% for next bid make perfect sense.
High dollar items will push buyers out. If I bid 5,000 on an item, and don’t win then I’m required to up it to 5,500 or at least 10% more than the next bid. I’d be out. If I’m willing to bid up to 5,300 and can’t. That would just hurt seller. 
The plus 50-100 bucks after an item exceeds 1-2k for each successive bid.

Just a thought.


----------



## phantom

ninolecoast said:


> I see this as a knee jerk reaction. I get it on the 1 buck higher bids. Or as others have said CS bids.
> Sliding scale seems more appropriate.
> 100 buck item +10% for next bid make perfect sense.
> High dollar items will push buyers out. If I bid 5,000 on an item, and don’t win then I’m required to up it to 5,500 or at least 10% more than the next bid. I’d be out. If I’m willing to bid up to 5,300 and can’t. That would just hurt seller.
> The plus 50-100 bucks after an item exceeds 1-2k for each successive bid.
> 
> Just a thought.



In theory that makes sense. I just can't remember last time I saw a $4K or $5K item on dond.


----------



## dasberger

phantom said:


> In theory that makes sense. I just can't remember last time I saw a $4K or $5K item on dond.



I do believe there was bike that sold Saturday for that money on DOND (really nice one!)


----------



## ninolecoast

Just an example.


----------



## dasberger

10% rule is for sure tough.  Pretty unscrupulous of a legit seller to accept a $1 over last min bid on a high dollar item but thats certainly how ebay has always been.  Highest bidder is highest bidder.  It would be a shame to lose DOND if we as a community can't be honest and decent buyers and sellers.  There are certainly some amazing items coming out of the woodwork with real prices being paid and it would be a shame to shelve that. 

 It does seem like some sellers fish for pricing and then withdraw only to list but I'm not sure there's really anything wrong with that.  If it goes up on DOND we all have our shot.  If item isn't getting the attention money wanted maybe pulling item and putting a price on it gets it sold.

As for misrepresentation....  Well, it's a small community and people don't soon forget


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> In theory that makes sense. I just can't remember last time I saw a $4K or $5K item on dond.



You must have missed this one the other day. 😉 I caught it after it was sold when it was posted on the main page as *SOLD*. I have DOND on ignore. 









						Sold - Pre war schwinn Paramount | Archive (sold)
					

Pre war schwinn paramount wood wheeled track bike believed to be 1940 see photos have wheel adjusters original paint pm questions i try my best to answer buyer pays freight ups bike flights insurance required ff/pp or cashiers check very rare nice bike




					thecabe.com


----------



## slick

Am I the only one seeing a bunch of stuff being posted and within less than a day or hours for that matter, being withdrawn?  Back door dealings??? 

This is getting as bad as Ebay with guys ending auctions early. Same thing.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Dave Stromberger said:


> New DOND rule:   Bids must be at least increments of 10%, or as specified by seller.



Thank you!  Now a proper gentlemen's auction.  

It is just sleazy to be sold out for a $1.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

A dollar bump in any amount is just poor taste.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

.


----------



## onecatahula

slick said:


> Am I the only one seeing a bunch of stuff being posted and within less than a day or hours for that matter, being withdrawn?  Back door dealings???
> 
> This is getting as bad as Ebay with guys ending auctions early. Same thing.



Withdrew two listings yesterday from DOND. No back door deals. One listing had become a clown show, and the other had no activity. Zero. Sold within hours under Complete Bikes. 
Please keep DOND; it is a valuable format for the Cabe community. Most members here are honorable, and the occasional scoundrel is quickly revealed. Also, the Wild West can be quite entertaining !


----------



## slick

DOND should have a 3 day policy. Each auction runs for 3 days. If no action or the price was not met, then it gets withdrawn. If an item is a fire sale, it should have a set price then and be in the regular sales ads. Just seems like a fishing game to pull anything less than 3 days in.


----------



## mickeyc

slick said:


> Am I the only one seeing a bunch of stuff being posted and within less than a day or hours for that matter, being withdrawn?  Back door dealings???
> 
> This is getting as bad as Ebay with guys ending auctions early. Same thing.



I agree.  Why aren't the "withdrawn" items removed?  They're just taking up space and moving all the other stuff down the line.  Get them off the list!


----------



## SirMike1983

I think that's a fair idea. I don't like having a lot of extra rules, but I think auctions tend to invite rules because they go off the rails if people behave badly. 

If the goal is to draw out a limited number of high-value items (and not turn it into a junk free-for-all), I think: (1) the 3-day policy would help, (2) a user can have no more than two DonD items active at one time, (3) a minimum bid floor ($150?) so that only higher value items come into play, and (4) set a minimum increment so you can't try to outbid someone by like 50-cents to the annoyance of everyone else.  If you get caught violating the rules, then it's a 1-month time out from DonD - no warnings or do-overs, if you break the rules, you're out of that area for a month. I'm not a fan of the format, but I think those things would help some of the issues happening.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

7/21/22: Friendly reminder DOND is only for =bicycle related items=


----------



## Pedals Past

To be clear this only applied to buyer how about seller if the guy dorsnt complete the deal in 24 hours after u accept can u go to the next guy? 

The other issue is if you only have 24 hrs to accept whats the issue of accepting as soon as offer is made doesnt that also bound the buyer and after he renigs he should be banned from Deal or No Deal? 
So when accepting an offer my policy is i give that offer 30 minutes before i accept however I been accused of backdoor dealing for this …… to me this is insuring you locked your opportunity to sell and its the buyers responsibility to step up this prevents side door upping the offers to inflate future bids. 

No offense but these rules seem pretty one way in the buyers interest. I agree with affording opportunity but the seller needs alittle protection to keep from having to hold the bag …… using Deal or no deal in my opinion is a way to escalate the time frame of completing the deal if it was intended to jack the value of a item it seems the rules are in support of the blood hounds that try to make our hobby a business their livelyhood …….. what happened to stand up commonoudery,  “the opportunity of preservation” that the originality that is so promoted, restoration by completion by assisting one another as a hobby vs. raping each other in an attempt to gain popularity or just financially isolating  the objective of having a hobby. We including myself because of my ability to “play @ the going rate” is accentually “hypocritict” of the term “hobby”. 

Just food for thought for the future when engaging.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dave Stromberger said:


> Old listings get pushed further down the list until they are either sold or withdrawn, at which time they'll be archived.​




How do you withdraw a listing?


----------



## catfish

Xlobsterman said:


> How do you withdraw a listing?



Click on the Edit button, and it should be an option.


----------



## Xlobsterman

catfish said:


> Click on the Edit button, and it should be an option.




Thank you for that. But to ad for future reference, the option is in the prefix drop down menu, and not in plain view.


----------



## catfish

Xlobsterman said:


> Thank you for that. But to ad for future reference, the option is in the prefix drop down menu, and not in plain view.




The down arrow in the upper right corner.

Edit title - Sold / Pending / Withdrawn

Save


----------



## Drosentreter

Pedals Past said:


> To be clear this only applied to buyer how about seller if the guy dorsnt complete the deal in 24 hours after u accept can u go to the next guy?
> 
> The other issue is if you only have 24 hrs to accept whats the issue of accepting as soon as offer is made doesnt that also bound the buyer and after he renigs he should be banned from Deal or No Deal?
> So when accepting an offer my policy is i give that offer 30 minutes before i accept however I been accused of backdoor dealing for this …… to me this is insuring you locked your opportunity to sell and its the buyers responsibility to step up this prevents side door upping the offers to inflate future bids.
> 
> No offense but these rules seem pretty one way in the buyers interest. I agree with affording opportunity but the seller needs alittle protection to keep from having to hold the bag …… using Deal or no deal in my opinion is a way to escalate the time frame of completing the deal if it was intended to jack the value of a item it seems the rules are in support of the blood hounds that try to make our hobby a business their livelyhood …….. what happened to stand up commonoudery,  “the opportunity of preservation” that the originality that is so promoted, restoration by completion by assisting one another as a hobby vs. raping each other in an attempt to gain popularity or just financially isolating  the objective of having a hobby. We including myself because of my ability to “play @ the going rate” is accentually “hypocritict” of the term “hobby”.
> 
> Just food for thought for the future when engaging.




It is set up so that the buyer is bound to their bid for 24 hours. After 24 hours the buyer can back out of their bid if the seller has not said “Deal”. If the buyer backs out of their bid at any time within the 24 hours, he is technically breaking that rule. The seller is allowed to accept the bid at any time within the 24 hour period, which if you hope to get the most for your item waiting until hour 23 is your best option to allow any others to bid higher on the item, giving a fair chance to all who want to buy.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Rule update:  If the bid is over $1,000, increments of $100 are fine. The 10% will no longer apply. Of course the seller can state their own variation on these rules, if they want to in the ad.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

New rule update:

WITHDRAWING
If you aren't able to reach a satisfying bid within a reasonable amount of time, or if you simply change your mind about selling it, you may withdraw your item as long as you haven't already replied with DEAL. Please mark it WITHDRAWN. Withdrawing an item to accept a back-door deal via email etc. is not permitted.​


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dave Stromberger said:


> New rule update:
> 
> WITHDRAWING
> If you aren't able to reach a satisfying bid within a reasonable amount of time, or if you simply change your mind about selling it, you may withdraw your item as long as you haven't already replied with DEAL. Please mark it WITHDRAWN. *Withdrawing an item to accept a back-door deal via email etc. is not permitted.*​




And how are you going to enforce this new rule? And what, if any are the consequences for violating the rule?


----------



## Pedals Past

Xlobsterman said:


> And how are you going to enforce this new rule? And what, if any are the consequences for violating the rule?



They are going to send those little blue alien men with the probe to our house, dig out all our rare bike parts we have key holed and sell them and donate the money to your least favorite political party


----------



## Dave Stromberger




----------



## Freqman1

Xlobsterman said:


> And how are you going to enforce this new rule? And what, if any are the consequences for violating the rule?



Pretty sure the mods will force violators to ride a Chinese Schwinn--in public🤣


----------



## Pedals Past

you will only be able to bid on girls middleweights


----------



## locomotion

I love the DOND forum and the open auction concept (with the rules)
with all the in-fighting happening, I really hope it doesn't disappear
for those that don't like the DOND, here is a simple button that you can push on :   "IGNORE"
let's stop the fighting and name calling and let's just have fun!


----------



## Pedals Past

I agree







locomotion said:


> I love the DOND forum and the open auction concept (with the rules)
> with all the in-fighting happening, I really hope it doesn't disappear
> for those that don't like the DOND, here is a simple button that you can push on "IGNORE"
> let's stop the fighting and name calling and let's just have fun!
> 
> View attachment 1748666



 I agree its supposed to be fun i like the DOND also but i also respect the fact some people dont want there business public, the resolve is the responsibility to either withdraw it or mark it sold in a timely fashion so that people dont feel alienated or slighted …… but people will whine no matter what


----------



## Pedals Past

@ Freqman1 you obviously have me confused I never asked to have the rules changed I just called out the hypocrit cops on the site there isnt one guy on here not guilty of backdoor deal in my definition…. as far as turds in the pond you need to buy some charmin and man up like the guy who confessed he sold it off a private offer about the only objective  i have is you should be able to make your offer private if you so choose…… and not get rained on ….. if you want to change the rules just pull the private conversation option out of everything …… its there for a reason because like most rules and rule makers there is always a method left to circumvent them …… the Miami DOND thread is locked and you dont have PM in your profile  but I didnt buy the bike either….. you run your mouth pretty publicly


----------



## Freqman1

Pedals Past said:


> @ Freqman1 you obviously have me confused I never asked to have the rules changed I just called out the hypocrit cops on the site there isnt one guy on here not guilty of backdoor deal in my definition…. as far as turds in the pond you need to buy some charmin and man up like the guy who confessed he sold it off a private offer about the only objective  i have is you should be able to make your offer private if you so choose…… and not get rained on ….. if you want to change the rules just pull the private conversation option out of everything …… its there for a reason because like most rules and rule makers there is always a method left to circumvent them …… the Miami DOND thread is locked and you dont have PM in your profile  but I didnt buy the bike either….. you run your mouth pretty publicly



Sorry to ruffle your feathers little buddy. I’m going to go ride a bike. You have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Pedals Past

Its daytime here i am on a boat ride me the fish and ducks ……


----------



## dasberger

All I'm Saying...






If people don't want their business public don't post items in a public auction format...


----------



## New Mexico Brant

"No more bids should be placed after a deal has been made. A deal is a deal" ref. post #1 in this thread.

How come no one really gets worked up when this particular rule gets broken all the time? Not only does it get broken often there a few repeat offenders.  According to the rules, repeat offenders breaking any rule will be banned from Deal or No Deal. 
Repeat offender=Banned doesn't seem to be a thing.

To me this feels so greasy.  Is there no honor amongst gentlemen?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

RULE CLARIFICATION: Part of the posting requirements is that you state your payment requirements. I've clarified this in the rules a bit to include "e.g. Paypal, Check, Money Order".  A buyer needs to know ahead of time how you expect to be paid. If you don't take PayPal, it may be a deal breaker for a buyer, so they need to know before placing a bid.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dave Stromberger said:


> RULE CLARIFICATION: Part of the posting requirements is that you state your payment requirements. I've clarified this in the rules a bit to include "e.g. Paypal, Check, Money Order".  A buyer needs to know ahead of time how you expect to be paid. If you don't take PayPal, it may be a deal breaker for a buyer, so they need to know before placing a bid.




One thing YOU may want to research is your liability when facilitating any Buy & Sell transactions on this website in regards to requiring the transactions to use a secure form of payment for anything offered for sale here! The IRS is now cracking down on sellers who are NOT reporting income from online private party sales, and it is only a matter of time before websites like this will be under the IRS radar for allowing its sellers to openly offer payment with the "Friends & Family" option via PayPal to circumvent paying income tax on these sales!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Moving forward, we will be keeping track of DOND rule violations. So it's important that you read and understand the rules. Ignorance is not an excuse!

First offense: 7 day suspension from DOND
Second offense: 30 day suspension from DOND
Third offense: Permanent suspension from DOND.


----------

